# Udder Photos LOL



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm gonna post my 2011 udder pics here...I'd LOVE to see the others of you milking post yours, too!  Especially you Nigerian people out there - lets show those large breed people what our little gals can do!

Olde South Blue Bella - nearly 4 years old.  Here she is under 12 hours in milk, and not even 2 weeks fresh.  I'll have to update these (including really shaving her LOL) later in her lactation.  She produces just over 2 lbs a day currently.











Kaapio Acres BH Sheza Hottie - nearly 5 years old.  Here she is right at 12 hours in milk but ONLY 5 days fresh.  Sorry for all the hair!  She has wonderfully large orifices!  Currently milking 2 lbs a day.  That hair is hiding a really large area of attachment, will have to get new photos soon.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 19, 2011)

very nice


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2011)

If you think your udders are hairy, you ought to see mine. I think I may have to break down and shave them.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice Kate! I love udder pics.  My family thinks it's weird... 

I already posted the first one in a previous thread, but I can't resist the opportunity to post udder pics!

Our NMGA doe Annabelle- 6 days fresh.  She's currently milking 2 lbs 13 oz per day.





Our ADGA ff Gabby who's not even due for a few weeks.  I just love itty bitty ff udders- talk about butter soft! 






Here are pictures from last year of Our Dayspring FOF Chai's first freshening udder.  I'm stoked to see what she does her second freshening!











Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)

That AB has what I call 'hock-knockers'   Of all the grade Nigerians we started with, hers was one of the most correct udders.  Love that girl!  Chai has a beautiful fore udder!  Imagine how it will be for her 2nd freshening!

I'm VERY interesting how Gabby will come in.  Especially since I have to wait til May on her sister!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you think your udders are hairy, you ought to see mine. I think I may have to break down and shave them.


This could sooooo be taken out of context...


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

As Gabby's udder grows those teats move more towards a plumb position- I just hope they keep heading that way and don't stop where they are! 

We're keeping strict records on AB this lactation- I want to see that girl hit the 3 lb mark.  I'm confident she will!  Last year's kid had major milk goiter...


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> As Gabby's udder grows those teats move more towards a plumb position- I just hope they keep heading that way and don't stop where they are!


I was showing Ben that pic the other night and saying the SAME thing...I sure hope those teats go inward as she fills!  Velvet doesn't wing too much...and from what I saw of Mav's ancestors...well, they SHOULD be pretty plumb...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have seen where they started!  It's like she started building from the middle then out.  I've been keeping a close eye on that as her udder builds and there's no doubt they're moving in that direction.  We have lots of time, I think they'll get there eventually.

Actually, AB's look like that too the first couple weeks she starts building and they are plumb as can be.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2011)

*sniffle*

I'll just keep my big udder pics out of your IBTC thread.

(itty bitty teat-y comittee)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

Let's see your big udders Roll!


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 20, 2011)

We have some friends that have show goats, and are serious breeders.  Here are some udder photos of some of their girls.



























Their goats have some of the largest udders I have ever seen!!


----------



## savingdogs (Jan 20, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Rebetzin, how do those goats WALK?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice Rebetzin!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 20, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Rebetzin, how do those goats WALK?


Well, the udders don't always look like that... those are really full for the purpose of showing a nicely developed udder size on such small goats. 

They walk just fine.


----------



## savingdogs (Jan 20, 2011)

Gosh, never in a million years did I imagine I would ever be jealous of another womans GOATS boobs.............


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 20, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Gosh, never in a million years did I imagine I would ever be jealous of another womans GOATS boobs.............


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

FUNNY POSTS!!!!

Show us your UDDERS!!!!!!!!    

@ Roll IBTC is that like the GBSB the Goat Booby Squeezin Brigade!!!     

LOLOL!!!!   




Thanks for the laughs!!!!  And NICE UDDERS everyone!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally got around to taking udder pics.
Excuse ME for them not being Nigerians, KATE,  ....

Pardon the fuzzy udders, they were shaved back in Dec. and it's too darn cold to pretty them up.

All but Itty Bitty are Nubians, she's a Togg.

Foxy







Dazzle






Itty Bitty






Dixie






Derri






All of those fill this 10 qt bucket:


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 3, 2011)

10 quarts!  Very nice Roll!  Dazzle has a beautiful udder.  

Here's an update of how LC's udder is progressing!  I saw this doe's ff udder about 3 days after she kidded and absolutely fell in love.  Although she seriously lacked capacity, her udder is exactly what I was looking for.  It's absolutely GLUED on.  She's now 6 weeks fresh and she's showing the improvement in capacity I was hoping for.  I am just pleased as punch with this girl!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 4, 2011)

Fine, Roll...I'll have to get a pic of my FF Nubian on here LOL

Meanwhile...

Half sister (paternal) to the doe Nicki just posted, Jolene, 2nd fresh.





Cocoa Puff 2nd fresh (love this girl's udder, the area of attachment is HUGE)





And Princess's 3rd fresh udder, again, SUPER nice...I NEED a doe out of her grrrrr


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Loving that wide open escutcheon on Cocoa, Kate. 

Jolene and LC are so similar!  I'm so pleased with her udder conformation and can't wait to see some capacity on her like Jolene's getting.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 4, 2011)

Given that Cocoa and her herdmate, Patsy, both came from a 'pet breeder'...I am VERY happy with them!  I researched them the best I could, and gambled...both have freshened with wonderful udders and matured to be sound, correct does.  Yippee


----------



## sammileah (Feb 5, 2011)

udder envy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Given that Cocoa and her herdmate, Patsy, both came from a 'pet breeder'...I am VERY happy with them!  I researched them the best I could, and gambled...both have freshened with wonderful udders and matured to be sound, correct does.  Yippee


You know- because her registered name is "Pastel" even though you're writing "Patsy" my brain reads it "Pasty."  Patsy is a cute name for a little goat, Pasty is not.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Possibly, since it's a thread about udders...your brain's making the obvious leap from boobs to pasties...?


----------



## helmstead (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, obviously.  We should just change the title of this thread to "Udder Madness."  I think it's contagious and we've all been infected.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 10, 2011)

Gabby's ff udder.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 10, 2011)

Verrry nice for an ff.....or any f.


----------



## julieq (Feb 10, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you think your udders are hairy, you ought to see mine. I think I may have to break down and shave them.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 10, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If you think your udders are hairy, you ought to see mine. I think I may have to break down and shave them.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I TRIED to get a picture of Sandy's udder... still unsuccessful. :/  And no, my Nigerian doe did not give birth to a lamancha, his ears got stuck between her udder and her leg as he pushed through the back.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2011)

And here I thought you had a goat with 3 back legs and an extra head appendage on the udder.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> And here I thought you had a goat with 3 back legs and an extra head appendage on the udder.


I do.  Should I start another thread?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is my FF Nubian doe, Loira's udder.  It's a tish lopsided from the 24 hours she kept her singleton kid, who only nursed one side.  She produces just over 1/2 gallon a day.  







And Wolfie's udder (ND).  First is a photo of her 2nd freshening, followed by pics of her 3rd freshening just about 3 weeks in milk.  This is a great example of why you cannot give your final impressions on an udder until the doe has freshened 3 or 4 times.  As you can see, there was a HUGE improvement over her 2nd fresh udder this year.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

What a HUGE difference in her teat placement!  That's fantastic.  She must have the roundest teats I have ever seen...

I like Loira's udder too- how's her attachment under all that fuzz?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL It's pretty nice, standard like teats on a ND doe   Even DH has no trouble milking her.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Even DH has no trouble milking her.


THAT is the good stuff.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

The doe with the udder growth that looks suspiciously like a kid finally stood still for a moment.  Still not a great picture- as soon as I get behind her she panics and squeezes her legs together. :/ 

Sandy


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you think your udders are hairy, you ought to see mine. I think I may have to break down and shave them.





			
				ksalvagno said:
			
		

> And here I thought you had a goat with 3 back legs and an extra head appendage on the udder.


Oh goodness, do you know how to make people laugh!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Momma's FF udder @ 4 weeks in milk









 you got a baby Marly for free in that second pic!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 10, 2011)

I finally started milking Milky Way this morning, not happy at all with how much she produced, but then again, she's probably holding back for her kids and CAE probably has a bit to do with it. It also could have been because she was stressing this morning about the kids being gone. Either way, I got a bit under a quart for today, with an 11 hour fill (pulled kids at 9pm, milked her at 8am). We'll see what I get tomorrow morning, and then she leaves in the afternoon.

Honestly, I don't like her udder. She's got virtually no side attachments, front attachments form a pocket, teats look blown when she's full, and her udder is longer than it is wide, which just looks unattractive to me.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Mar 10, 2011)

So help me with something.  I have a FF mini nubian (75% ND) with the shortest, tiniest little teats you have ever seen.  We can only milk with 2 finger which is a little difficult at best.  I am thinking that we need to give her another freshening to even start to judge, but I am thinking it is not even worth milking her this year.  She is 5 weeks fresh and her kid is almost as big as she is so he is certainly getting enough to eat.  Do all of you ND people milk the first year or let them dry off after weaning.  And if I continue to try to milk her (can only get about a quarter of a cup of milk before fingers get cramps, small orifaces too) will that help her continue to develop more milk.  Just trying to figure this out with her.  Pics later, it is pouring buckets right now.


----------



## savingdogs (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a mini nubian with this problem on just one side, other side is great! I'm interested in what people have to say on this one.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 10, 2011)

If you want increased teat size, you HAVE to milk.  It helps to stretch those teats out.  I would milk a FF with small teats for at least 2 mos, then dry her off and breed her back.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 13, 2011)

I just posted an updated pic on post #23 of one of our first freshener's progress from 11 days fresh to 6 weeks fresh.  We do milk her and you can see how drastically the udder and teat size can change through the first lactation.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 14, 2011)

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> So help me with something.  I have a FF mini nubian (75% ND) with the shortest, tiniest little teats you have ever seen.  We can only milk with 2 finger which is a little difficult at best.  I am thinking that we need to give her another freshening to even start to judge, but I am thinking it is not even worth milking her this year.  She is 5 weeks fresh and her kid is almost as big as she is so he is certainly getting enough to eat.  Do all of you ND people milk the first year or let them dry off after weaning.  And if I continue to try to milk her (can only get about a quarter of a cup of milk before fingers get cramps, small orifaces too) will that help her continue to develop more milk.  Just trying to figure this out with her.  Pics later, it is pouring buckets right now.


Milking WILL stretch those teats out. When my small LaMancha (not mini but stunted to the size of a mini) first came into milk she was the same, I basically had to squeeze the whole side of the udder because I just couldn't get ahold of that little teat...but they're getting to a nice size after about 7 weeks of milking. It helps that my doe has big orifices though, so the milk just pours out. It is hard on the fingers though.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 14, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I just posted an updated pic on post #23 of one of our first freshener's progress from 11 days fresh to 6 weeks fresh.  We do milk her and you can see how drastically the udder and teat size can change through the first lactation.


Pretty impressive, Nicki!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks!

ETA: I think my favorite part is how it never moves when she does.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted them in my kid watch thread, but eh, I'll put 'em here too.

3 days fresh (well, 2 1/2), 2 kids nursing. I'll post new ones once i start milking her.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

That is fanTAStic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I finally have clean shaven (mostly) udders.   My friend, Cindy Dahl of Wild Wind Farm, was kind enough to come over, show me what to shave and help me get it done. I'm very thankful for the help.

Buttin'Heads Satin Shamise - kidded 1/21/11, 10 hour udder on 4/22/11










Hoof Print Hills Gold Dust - kidded 3/22/11, nursing twins on 4/22/11










Thorny Ridge SR Lil Blue Lily (2nd F)- kidded 3/12/11, nursing twins on 4/22/11










Wild Wind Farm Katriel (FF)  - kidded 4/1/11, nursing twins on 4/22/11










Salvagno's Lael Blue (FF) - kidded 4/14/11, nursing triplets on 4/22/11


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 22, 2011)

I much prefer to milk a 'clean shaven' doe,


----------



## Zanzabeez (May 5, 2011)

Oooo, I want to play too!  Here are my girls. 


First up is Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop. Yearling FF, 7 weeks fresh with a 12 hr fill. Nursing 3 kids. I have two polled bucklings for sale out of her if anyone is looking. 












Fairland Farms SM Java Jive. 2 yr old FF, pics at 7 weeks fresh with a 12 hr fill. Nursing triplets.












Finally, here is Irish Whisper CS Vera Wang, yearling FF, pics at 8 weeks fresh with a 12 hr fill. Nursing twins. Her poor udder is lopsided.  Her twins preferred the right side of her udder for the first 4-5 days after she freshened. I tried to teach them to use the left teat and also milked the left side twice a day but she still ended up lopsided. I know now that I should have taped the teat that they were preferring to help teach them to use both sides but too late now. Oops. Any chance it could even up next freshening? It is not really a show udder anyway with her teats winging out but still....











Edited to add that my whole little herd is CAE negative.

Tracy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

Wow Tracy!!  I'm loving the udder on Snap Crackle Pop.  Super nice.


----------



## Roll farms (May 5, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Wow Tracy!!  I'm loving the udder on Snap Crackle Pop.  Super nice.


Make that a double!


----------



## chandasue (May 5, 2011)

Zanzabeez said:
			
		

> First up is Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop. Yearling FF, 7 weeks fresh with a 12 hr fill. Nursing 3 kids. I have two polled bucklings for sale out of her if anyone is looking.


Well now ya tell me AFTER I've already bought a new buck... 
Maybe in a few years when I need to replace the old boy.
~_sigh_~


----------



## KellyHM (May 5, 2011)

Zanzabeez said:
			
		

> Oooo, I want to play too!  Here are my girls.
> 
> 
> First up is Irish Whisper Snap Crackle Pop. Yearling FF, 7 weeks fresh with a 12 hr fill. Nursing 3 kids. I have two polled bucklings for sale out of her if anyone is looking.
> ...


You don't happen to be in FL, do you?


----------



## helmstead (May 5, 2011)

VERY nice!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 16, 2011)

One of our newest does, Rosasharn SP Aurora's first freshening udder:


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 16, 2011)

verrrrrrry nice FF !


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks!   I love her dam's udder (ARMCH Rosasharn's TL Arwen 8*D 2*M) and already look forward to seeing her second freshening.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Jun 16, 2011)

Even though she's dry now, I thought I'd show what Jenny's udder was like once the kids were gone. She was milking a bit over 3 quarts twice a day (over a gallon and a half per day) at this point.
The pictures are kinda bad, it was a new camera that I still hadn't figured out yet.
2yo 2nd Freshener













Talala's udder's coming along fairly nicely, too. She's only milking around a half gallon a day, though, hopefully that will go up next freshening
(don't forget, she was quite literally almost dry when I picked her up, this is what she's gone up to)
2yo FF


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 16, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    
I was wondering the same thing - How does the goat walk with such a gigantic udder???


----------

